# my kid



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Get her some hair ties!!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

dcross said:


> Get her some hair ties!!


I was going to say that too  a few days ago; [or head band]. There is nothing more irritating than not being able to see well through a veil! I finally got it figured out myself and turn my baseball cap around so the bill is toward the back and doesn't fall forward. That's nice; be proud.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Truly Great Event and Pics of it! I know she must have been almost as excited as you were. Can't wait until my Granddaughter is old enough to do her first one.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

I told her after the last photo to use clips next time... it is such a joy to see her go fearlessly and excitedly in to a hive.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2004)

where could I get a veil, hat, gloves, small, as in photo. I have a nine year old daughter that had hr first taste this year. She wore an oversized suit with tape. I have been looking for one her size with no luck

James


----------



## Double D (Feb 12, 2009)

Try Dadant, Brushy, or one of the other suppliers. Most of them show the childrens jacket in their catalogs.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought my son's suit at Brushy Mountain but they have a similar one at Dadant.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

I personally didn't feel like spending the 70-80 for a bee suit for the kid that will wear a doz times then out grow, so I got a pair of heavy cotton khakis and a long sleeved bicycle shirt (the kind w/ the slick fabric). these can used for school and play then added a veil and gloves from brushy mtn.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks


----------

